# Heading For Cooler Water



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

Heading for the big transitions in April and we're expecting a great Summer. Bay waters have greened up bigtime in the last few days on pumping South winds and water levels have come up big time toward a more seasonal Spring pattern. Freshwater inflows have been good again this Spring and bay and back marsh health is looking really good.

Warming waters will change the focus moving foward from the mud/grass confines of the back lakes and shallow bays more toward the sandy shorelines and deeper shell reefs of San Antonio Bay. Target zones will be grass lines, bar guts, and marsh drains along shorelines and shell tapers where reefs fade to mud. Judging water levels quickly will narrow down the focus heading to that structure. Low water will find us looking way off the shell and possibly avoiding shorelines all together. Whereas high water will push us closer to the crest of shell reefs and have us closer to shorelines on sandy beaches. 
*INSTAGRAM
PHOTO GALLERY*
Topwater action has been awesome since late January and that will start to fade to an early morning approach switching quickly to subsurface and depth probing soft plastics and live finfish.

One thing is for sure, we've got lots and lots of fishing ahead as we welcome both corporate and family and friends groups here to the lodge. We've been so blessed by lots of great folks that have made us their choice of destination here on the mid-coast. We welcome you to come visit.

*Airboat Trips*

Capt. Chris Cady worked them over strong with the Smith family late week and we've got more airboat trips coming up. As predicted, Black Drum encounters were few and far between in the back country but big flats cruising Redfish will continue to hold that ground.

*Flounder Gigging/Wade Fishing*

These trips are a lot of fun and a great add on to any fishing trip here at the lodge. We offer both boat and wade gigging trips.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Instagram
Photo Gallery*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------

